# Fish Finder ???????S



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

When you mount the transducer to back of boat do you have to calibrate or reset the depth on the finder?
Probably a dumb question???

Thanks,


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

No such thing as a dumb question. I am going to assume that you are talking about a new install or a move from one boat to another? Either way there is no calibration required unless otherwise specified in your owner's manual. The depth reading is always relative to the placement of the transducer....so the depth of water shown on the screen is the depth from the bottom of the transducer to the bottom of the lake. Does that make sense?


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes it does. But does this make sense my transducer is only a few feet above the ground my fish finder reads 5.5ft wiil finder read to ground only? 
Help.
Thanks,


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It needs to be in the water to work properly. The sonar waves are meant to pass through water...not air. Your reading will not be accurate until you try it out in the water.
Good luck!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

he said it all. just try to mount where you wont get alot or turbulance and not to close to your motor or outdrive. or if you have screws dont mount behind the prop. make sense?? good luck and have a great season.
....sherman....


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the support !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

